# will team radioshack use trek bikes? what will astana use then?



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

will astana lose trek? if they continue, what make will they use? just curious


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Colnago might want back into the top end of racing.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

man bmx, you've got some good insider info there. they'll be unstopable now. 

any reason trek couldn't be associated with two high level teams?

otherwise if trek follows lance, I'm sure astana will find some quick bikes to replace them.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

they're going to do what that guy did down in botswana use a 26" tired mtn bike to race road!


----------



## BCR#1 (Jul 29, 2007)

Specific bike brands are only allowed on one team??????????????


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Has Trek ever sponsored more than one pro team at a time?


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> Has Trek ever sponsored more than one pro team at a time?


They have mulitple teams now if you include the U23, MTB and Continental teams.


----------



## Kevy Metal (Sep 30, 2008)

Maybe it would be fitting if they continued with the theme of retro 70's / 80's corporate sponsors and rode the latest incarnation of Schwinn.


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

It would be sweet if "Gee Your Hair Smells Terrific" and "TAB" stepped up as co-sponsors!


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Or this stuff...*



real stonie said:


> It would be sweet if "Gee Your Hair Smells Terrific" and "TAB" stepped up as co-sponsors!












I use to shampoo with this stuff every Saturday night before heading out to the roller rink for disco night 

Back on topic:

As others have stated, it would be wise for Trek to keep its association with Lance, Inc. alive and well.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

...and a nice support hatchback


----------



## rydog9991 (Jul 15, 2008)

I guarantee RadioShack will be riding Trek's. There is no way they will let Lance ride anything else. Astana probably will too. A few teams road Specialized this year.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Yep I bet team Radio Shack does use Treks..


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a feeling Trek will follow Lance no matter where he goes.... 

Other than that Astana will be losing a lot of their riders so it'll be interesting who will provide the bikes.. Maybe Schwinn?!


----------



## shortyt (Mar 22, 2009)

I was told at a certain bike shop that Lance actually owns part of Trek. He doesnt ask for a big pay check so to speak just a certain percentage of the companies profit.


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

rollinrob said:


> Yep I bet team Radio Shack does use Treks..


This pic confirms Trek involvement, plus the value of Arnstrong is massive to the brand.

Astana will be riding something different.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

IIRC he was taking shares instead of payment from Trek before he retired. Those likely add up to a decent percentage.


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes, Lance has a stake in Trek, so RS will most definitely be riding them. I would think, and maybe it's counterintuitive, that Trek would only want Lance's team on their bikes.

The best possible scenario: 

Radio Shack on Trek.

Astana (with Alberto Contador) on Lemond bicycles.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

mendo said:


> Astana (with Alberto Contador) on Lemond bicycles.


If you know Lemond, he can get a factory discount.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I hear Next and Magna are vying to get the Astana ride.

All kidding aside, Astana will not be on Treks next season and Contador will not be on Astana.


----------

